# Farmland.....the Movie.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some long over due help is soon to be available. Speak to every agriculturally uninformed individual that you know in the next few months and ask them..."Have you seen Farmland....it's wonderful." and leave it at that. Plant the seed....like farmers do. You will only be helping yourself.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/this_movie_is_about_farmers_not_for_farmers_NAA_Ben_Potter/


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

About time something was done to try and put a positive spin on things. There are way too many negative myths out there. The simple fact is too many people are to far removes from food production.


----------

